# please help me with my skip tooth western flyer



## Barkeep (Jan 18, 2012)

I got my pick up only ebay purchased western flyer and am searching for info. It is a 24" and has me stumped as far as year ect. I have never had a 24" so I'm not sure if the serials are different with frame size as i know its murray built and i can't seem to match it via the murray serial chart. here is a picture.






I loved the graphics and being local pick up i had to get it. It has a musselman rear hub, skip tooth sprocket, goodyear air wheel g3 tire (front was trashed) and remnants of a fender light. Ive searched for similar models and paint schemes but have turned up empty other than a murray vanguard on Daves site.       http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle1221/picture4406

If anyone has any info as far as year, model, literature i would greatly appreciate it. thanks


----------



## hotrod62 (Jan 18, 2012)

wow thats one cool fat daddy of a lookin bike


----------



## Boris (Jan 18, 2012)

PERSONALLY, I think you have a VERY IMPORTANT bike there. Not to mention, EXTREMELY F#@%!$G KOOOOOOOL!


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. I really loved the airplane styled chainguard and rack and the airplane tank decal. Exactly what do you mean by ”important”? I started wiping her down and she is cleaning up nice. Still cant find info or other pics of similar bikes. on a side note, if anyone has a single goodyear airwheel g3 in 24” pm me.


----------



## Boris (Jan 19, 2012)

Barkeep said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I really loved the airplane styled chainguard and rack and the airplane tank decal. Exactly what do you mean by ”important”? I started wiping her down and she is cleaning up nice. Still cant find info or other pics of similar bikes. on a side note, if anyone has a single goodyear airwheel g3 in 24” pm me.




Again, IN MY OPINION. Historically, your bike is a perfect representation of postwar middle class America. The graphics have survived amazingly well. I hope you intend to leave it at a good cleaning and waxing.


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Dave. I also think the graphics personify the times as well as the state of mind... And yes a clean and polish along with some correct parts and ill be done. I like being 6' and 145, I can ride this bad boy.


----------



## ABC Services (Jan 19, 2012)

*year*

I believe it is a 1953, Phil or Scott please correct me if Im wrong just going by the m o s  stamp, and that is 53' in my book.


----------

